# Laparoscopy to open inguinal hernia repair??



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Mar 8, 2012)

My surgeon has started with a laparoscopic inguinal hernia repair, then decided there was too much scar tissue, so the decision was made to discontinue the lap procedure and proceed with an open right inguinal hernia repair.  Would I use the lap code, 49650 and the open procedure code, 49505 with modifier -22?

Any help would be appreciated on this....

Thanks.
TD, CPC-A


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 9, 2012)

*Code open procedure and use V64.41*

You would code ONLY the open procedure and you would use the V64.41 in your diagnosis to show that you converted from laparoscopic to open.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## wbradhoward (Dec 28, 2014)

also remember modifier LT, RT or 50 with 49505


----------

